# Zach Galifianakis: live at the purple onion



## TruthDose (Jun 10, 2010)

Just Netflix'd it, hilarious stand up. He is pretty much the same character as he is in The Hangover.



Highly recommend it!


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2010)

Owned it for a while now, awesome film and he definitely needs to do more tours and DVDs


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 10, 2010)

I didn't know Andy Kaufman got fat and grew a beard


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 10, 2010)

the Hangover ROCKS!!!


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Jun 10, 2010)

ive loved zatch since his comedy central presents special he's also really funny on thetim and eric awesome show...he has a dark comedy out now called visioneers thats worth a watch if you like his style, i've had seth as my avatar 4 a while now . i think he's truly a genious though


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I didn't know Andy Kaufman got fat, grew a beard and became funny for once



There ya go


----------

